# 34' sub



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

check this out
http://www.outerlimitsaudio.com/product.cf...?ProductID=4888


----------



## NortherntoucH (Aug 21, 2003)

:0 


wow


----------



## Cutty Low Low (Jul 6, 2002)

That's not a pic of them, unless they handle 1000max and have more like a 10" P.H.A.T. (bullshit) surround. I wanna see some pics of it, they beeen out for a while and never heard anything about there performance. What in the hell would someone put that in anyways? A ice cream truck? Mmmm.......ice cream....


----------



## Cutty Low Low (Jul 6, 2002)

Oh and i'm not refering to you Acrophobia2587, just Audiobahn and the person who put that pic up on that site. 
 



Last edited by Cutty Low Low at Aug 24 2003, 11:22 AM


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

we had the audiobahn rep in at the store i use to work at, he brought pics of him standing on the sub, not the magnet but the cone side, damn strong sub. not sure how it sounds.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2003)

IMO the biggest waste in car audio.


----------



## Cutty Low Low (Jul 6, 2002)

lol


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

Audiobahn is the only one who still makes a sub bigger than 18"

clarion had a 34"
and Autotek had a 21" that would be all custom made to ur preferences but they both quit makin them

i would think that audiobahn would thump pretty damn loud


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2003)

RE has subs that are 24" i believe.


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

this sub will go down to 10 hertz. the things insane. i'll go dig up a pic.
:biggrin:


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

here's one being installed in a VW Golf








:biggrin:


----------



## beatbox (Mar 16, 2003)

I bet it sounds like a wet fart. The response from that thing must be so slooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## Cutty Low Low (Jul 6, 2002)

Have any been in comps? I want hard numbers before I stop joking on the huge bastard.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

It has several Design flaws and sounds like ass. Huge waste of money. Best thing to do is forget that that POS even exist.


----------



## EBK4 (Dec 24, 2002)

LOOK AT THIS HIT, IT WILL PUT THAT TO REST.












.QS21 

The most powerful sub in the world.

Many thousands of hours have gone into the conception of the Quadrasub woofer. Will the cone hold up? will the basket hold up? can we effectively align all four coils exactly in tune with each other? and what will happen when we put the kind of CONTINUOUS power into these speakers that has never been accomplished before by any company. We, after all the work, have accomplished all goals and the "Quadrasub" woofer is ready for the world to hear. Our patent pending Quadrasub woofers can not be out performed. As we hold the rights to multi coil, multi magnet designs of various configurations. We build them so that even one coil can handle more power than any other on the market, then we solidify it by adding 3 more.



The QS21 has been tested with 8 Hi Fi car audio class D amplifiers rated at 1200 watts each. It has been tested with 4 Professional Crown K1 amplifiers. In both cases the woofer didn't even come close to voice coil over heating or epoxy melt down. What will this woofer REALLY handle? We don't even know yet. We can't seem to blow one up! We have also developed a quad coil for the quad woofer. Giving the woofer 16 coils to connect amplifiers too. We have tested this woofer with 16 1200 watt class D amplifiers and it did handle the power for the 2 hours it was tested. That is over 19,000 watts RMS continuous. 



4 massive 4" black anodized aluminum voice coils (16" collectively). Coils using 20 gauge American copper, with 4 layers of wrap at 1.875" tall. 4 massive 200 oz. bumped magnets for a total of 130 LBS packed into 21 inches of shear power and brute force. Using our rigid, unique Poly Resin Basket. Click to learn more.

1.5" fat rubber surround, flat piston, carbon fiber cone and 4 long throw 7.5" spiders 



This woofer is built using techniques to cool the voice coil which is one of the most important factors in power handling and long term life span of the woofer. Cooling vents in the basket and vented pole pieces. The coils used in the 21 are absolute monsters! 4 layers of the heaviest gauge wire possible is used for a total wind of 1.875" tall so you are sure the coil won't jump the gap. 



A rubber surround is used on all of our woofers to insure a long life span and resistance to sun, heat and water. Reinforced carbon fiber cones keep the integrity and strength of the cone in place during operation and also guarantee it's life span. We use 1.25" braces across the bottom of the cone and attach them from coil to coil. This insures that the cone will not warp under intense pressure and also guarantees the alignment of the coils. 



Size: 21"

RMS power: 10,000

Peak power: 20,000 watts

Efficiency: 90db

Frequency Response: 22-700hz

OHM Configurations: Available in many configurations below:

Dual 2ohm coils---8 x 2ohms or 4 x 4ohms or 4 x 1ohm or 2 x 4ohm or 2 x .5ohm or 2 x 2ohm or 1 x any ohm load in between.

X Max: 1" from rest position to peak excursion. 

X Mech: 2" (linear travel in the gap)

FS: 22hz

Weight: 130 LBS












Comes with:

* Free Shirt

* Lifetime warranty against any defect

* User manual

* Hole cutout template

* Black Basket and 1 beauty ring in Black

* Jump cabling for voice coil configuration of your choice.

* Each woofer comes with a birth certificate and test reports. 

* Shipped in a custom wood crate

Options: 

* Red, Yellow, Green, Blue, White or Black beauty ring.

* Dual 2ohm voice coils



PRICE $949 AVAILABLE SOON


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

Once again, another POS. Quad coils into seperate baskets :uh: 

Lets suppose you power 2 coils off 1 amplifier. 

The amp on the right starts working harder then the one on the left? What do you think would be the result of that? 

EXACTLY. . . a split cone and a waste of a 900.00 lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@Aug 25 2003, 01:36 AM
> *this sub will go down to 10 hertz. the things insane. i'll go dig up a pic.
> :biggrin:*


 my 8" pioneer subwoofer goes down to 5hz.


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

i would just stick with some good old 15 or 18's


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

looks liek a trampoline


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

u know wha that reminds me of, old school san jose boys in they mini trucks wit nothing but 30 inch woofers in the bed thumpin all day long , das how we used to do it in northern cali


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thesiccness_@Aug 25 2003, 06:56 PM
> *u know wha that reminds me of, old school san jose boys in they mini trucks wit nothing but 30 inch woofers in the bed thumpin all day long , das how we used to do it in northern cali*


 thank god he was willing to put me in jersey 

nice avatar?


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

The 34" Audiobahn subwoofer blows donkey nuts. It's not worth it *AT ALL*.


----------



## EBK4 (Dec 24, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

About every 6-months someone asks or posts about *huge* speakers.

They are just plain over rated IMO. In theory, 3-10's will do the same work as 2-15's because the cone diameter is the same. Only difference is that the 10's would require less power, but loose sound on lower end frequencies.

Huge subs (anything over 18's and sometimes even including 18's) are like big rims, just for looks.

Don't get me wrong, them big ass ugly speakers are fun to look at, but would be an installers nightmare. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83Cutlass_@Aug 26 2003, 04:17 AM
> *
> They are just plain over rated IMO. In theory, 3-10's will do the same work as 2-15's because the cone diameter is the same. Only difference is that the 10's would require less power, but loose sound on lower end frequencies.
> 
> ...


 2 15's would have more cone area than 3 10's. look up Sd for any sub and compare 3 10's to 2 15's and you'll see that 2 15's would eat up 3 10's. diameter means nothing. which has more cone area? a single 18" or 3 6" subs? mentally imagine it. 10's don't require less power. infact, the 15" sub with the same amount of power will get louder than the 10", displaceing twice as much (assuming xmax is about the same).

18's aren't for looks. they do serve purposes.


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

I know I wouldn't put my 4-15" MTX 8000's against someone with 6-10" MTX 8000's.


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

Well, maybe I would. :biggrin: 

Ok, I would. :biggrin: 

I can't lie, I would eat em up.


----------



## EBK4 (Dec 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thesiccness_@Aug 25 2003, 01:56 PM
> *u know wha that reminds me of, old school san jose boys in they mini trucks wit nothing but 30 inch woofers in the bed thumpin all day long , das how we used to do it in northern cali*


 HELL YEAH !!


----------



## knokbumpa14 (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Acrophobia2587_@Aug 25 2003, 03:00 AM
> *Audiobahn is the only one who still makes a sub bigger than 18"
> 
> clarion had a 34"
> ...


 i dunno what kind it is, but i was at a car audio store, and they 34 inch sub in the listening room, i thought my balls were gonna explode


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

a 34 foot subwoofer , holy shit!! do they deliver it on a semi??


----------



## 1980seville (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 1 2003, 09:55 PM
> *a 34 foot subwoofer , holy shit!! do they deliver it on a semi??*


 (") means inchers (') means feet, thus 34" is 34 inches.


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knokbumpa14+Sep 1 2003, 03:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (knokbumpa14 @ Sep 1 2003, 03:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Acrophobia2587_@Aug 25 2003, 03:00 AM
> *Audiobahn is the only one who still makes a sub bigger than 18"
> 
> clarion had a 34"
> ...


i dunno what kind it is, but i was at a car audio store, and they 34 inch sub in the listening room, i thought my balls were gonna explode[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1980seville+Sep 2 2003, 12:46 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1980seville @ Sep 2 2003, 12:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--216RIDER_@Sep 1 2003, 09:55 PM
> *a 34 foot subwoofer , holy shit!!  do they deliver it on a semi??*


(") means inchers (') means feet, thus 34" is 34 inches.[/b][/quote]
look at the title of this topic a little closer.. :0


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

damn your right it does say 34' lol
yep your gonna need a semi to move that around :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

about time someone catches on, damn!


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

my bad guys i meant to put down 34" i must have hit the wrong key
thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## Low'nSLOcaprice (Sep 3, 2003)

no way your 8" hits 5hz....b/c human ear can't hear 5hz


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low'nSLOcaprice_@Sep 3 2003, 08:57 PM
> *no way your 8" hits 5hz....b/c human ear can't hear 5hz *


 doesnt mean he cant feel it :uh:


----------



## Low'nSLOcaprice (Sep 3, 2003)

well i never seen a 8" poineer sub go as low as 5hz..show me some stats! id like to get one if its true!


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low'nSLOcaprice_@Sep 3 2003, 10:40 PM
> *well i never seen a 8" poineer sub go as low as 5hz..show me some stats! id like to get one if its true!*


 im not saying it can - thats probably just what it says on the box (from 5 hz to 20khz). But to say that a sub cant "just because you or i cant hear it" is just plain silly


----------



## Low'nSLOcaprice (Sep 3, 2003)

ya i know what ya mean.....but i never seen a sub hit 5 ...so i figured they dont make sub go that low b/c of the fact of not hear'n it....not tryin to start a fight or nothing man....just my 2 cents


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low'nSLOcaprice_@Sep 3 2003, 10:50 PM
> *ya i know what ya mean.....but i never seen a sub hit 5 ...so i figured they dont make sub go that low b/c of the fact of not hear'n it....not tryin to start a fight or nothing man....just my 2 cents*


 anyone have a bass cd they would like to lend this man?


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

thats a crazy sub


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2003)

you'll won't believe how many people believe specs on the box when it comes to frequency response. if u have seen freq. response graph, you'll see that the specs they put on the box are before roll-off and after roll-off. 

seen an idmax play 2hz test tones before?

if u know where to upload MJEG movies, i'll be glad to record a video of my 8" pioneer responding to 10hz test tones


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

that is an ugly ass speaker and i bet it sounds like shit...remember those big ass clarions...i heard one of those pieces of shit a few years ago in a mini van....2 10'' w3's shit on the thing in the shop...lucky for the shop that thing was for display purposes only because they would never hear the end of it from me if they actually started selling that crap


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GSteg_@Sep 5 2003, 12:08 PM
> *you'll won't believe how many people believe specs on the box when it comes to frequency response. if u have seen freq. response graph, you'll see that the specs they put on the box are before roll-off and after roll-off.
> 
> seen an idmax play 2hz test tones before?
> ...


 i used to be one of those people. then i thought about it for half a second. 
does the video have sound?


lol j/k


----------

